# Need Opinions on a Pack



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

I m looking for input on a hunting pack for bowhunting. I have a scout fanny pack from Bass Pro that I like but I cant keep the damn belt tight enough so that by the time I get to the stand it is falling down to my feet. Thinking about a Badlands Monster cause it has shoulder straps but am hesitant to drop the $$$. There are some affordable backpacks but dont know if I really want a pack that big since I hunt light and a bigger pack may be too tempting to pack more crap into the woods! Thanks in advance for the input!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

They're fairly expensive, but Game Plan Gear makes some of the best and well thought out packs out there. I encourage you to check them out. And the owner of the company is from the steubenville/Wintersville area... and they stand behind their product. I have the bowbat and absolutely love it! Great if you have any type of hike to your stand, and it doubles as a backrest once your in the tree. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## paulboomer1 (May 7, 2008)

I had the same problem with my fanny pack. camo suspenders solved the problem. just like a small backpack, only cheaper


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Bub, those look like sweet packs. I'll definatly consider those. Paul I like the suspender deal. May go that route. I forgot to mention that whatever system or rig I use it has to go over my HSS vest as I put it on before I head to the woods. Don't see an issue but I have to keep it in mind.


Golf is a good walk spoiled - Mark Twain


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Brother has had the badlands monster pack for a number of years and loves it so last year my son bought me one as a gift. After one season I have to say they are well made and believe it will last me many years, took me a while to get used to it simply because I used a shoulder pack and had more space,going to the monster made me prioritize on what I took in the woods.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Well I looked at several packs at BPS and still came home empty handed. The bowbat although it appears to be very handy and practical looked like it would be a pain to get the bow out and set up in the dark without dropping the bow or other gear. The monster was impressive but didn't have any more storage capacity than my Redhead pack. The badlands treehugger looks cool and practical but would put me in the same boat I'm in now with a pack without shoulder straps. The pack I'm leaning towards is the spot and stalk by Game Plan Gear. I don't stalk hunt but I like the single harness design and the storage layout. It would be easy to get on and off without waking the woods. Probably going to pick one up before archery season.


Golf is a good walk spoiled - Mark Twain


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

My problem with the packs that are out on the market today are the inside liners they couldn't make anything louder if they tried. If they made a pack with an inside liner that was quiet. I would buy one in a heart beat. My second problem is they are all velcro or loud ass zippers.. A couple of buttons or something other than what they have out on the market would be the ticket.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

davycrockett said:


> Well I looked at several packs at BPS and still came home empty handed. The bowbat although it appears to be very handy and practical looked like it would be a pain to get the bow out and set up in the dark without dropping the bow or other gear. The monster was impressive but didn't have any more storage capacity than my Redhead pack. The badlands treehugger looks cool and practical but would put me in the same boat I'm in now with a pack without shoulder straps. The pack I'm leaning towards is the spot and stalk by Game Plan Gear. I don't stalk hunt but I like the single harness design and the storage layout. It would be easy to get on and off without waking the woods. Probably going to pick one up before archery season.
> 
> 
> Golf is a good walk spoiled - Mark Twain


A buddy of mine swears by the spot and stalk. He uses it in Colorado, elk hunting and says there's no better way to lug your "crap" around.... I still like my bowbat. Everything is in it, and everything has a place.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

wildman said:


> My problem with the packs that are out on the market today are the inside liners they couldn't make anything louder if they tried. If they made a pack with an inside liner that was quiet. I would buy one in a heart beat. My second problem is they are all velcro or loud ass zippers.. A couple of buttons or something other than what they have out on the market would be the ticket.


I agree about the Velcro and zippers. I have a cheap field and stream jacket that has rubberized snaps/buttons and is absolutely silent. I also had a pair of cargo pants that had magnetic flaps that I liked. They just needed a bit stronger magnets.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## alpine5575 (Jul 22, 2006)

Take a look at the Catquiver VI . I bought one a couple years ago and love it, has quite a bit of space & there is lashing cords on it if you need more room. When you strap it on your back it stays nice and snug, doesn't move around. The best thing about it, is how quiet the material is, inside and out,and even when opening the zippered compartments. 
The Spot N Stalk looks nice too, just not sure if I would like not being able to snug it onto my back like the Catquiver.


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Well I finally got a pack. Bought a new monster from a member of archery talk for a fraction of the cost of a new one. I was mistaken thinking it was the same size as my old pack. I shoved all my gear in the monster and still have room for more. I am going to order a hydration bladder though. It will come in handy on those early season hunts. In the late season I can always fill it with bourbon!

Golf is a good walk spoiled - Mark Twain


----------



## javacoder (Jul 13, 2011)

I bought a Horn Hunter Slingshot for this year's spring turkey hunt. It's light, quiet and has a small pack on the side to hold calls. I was surprised at the amount of pack space that it has and it fits great. I'm not sure about the durability since I only had it out three times. It was $90 if I remember correctly.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

I got mine at Dick's it is a Remington I believe $50. The main section has two divided sections. Back part which I occassionly use(flashlight, cap light, heavy gloves, rain suit(pack when needed). Front half more get to items, face mask, equipment rope, maybe extra gloves, other things. Two front smaller pockets one has three sections, snacks, knife, licenses, tags, pencil, keys to quad. Two side pockets, 1 for scents and sprays, the other calls, rattle bag. This bag suits me well, never filled it to the max. I strap it to my climber stand when used or my back when using the ladder stand. This thing has lasted me 9yrs and is still in new condition.


----------

